# 14 feet of love!



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

definetly need some skate/surf skills if u want to stand on the cooler up on the front deck and i wrap the pushpole around the feather chuckers every so often (21 ft biscayne hybrid). but all in all...im in love!!
p0wered her up with a 25 merc and do about 28, using hardly any gas (i put the 6 gallon tank up in the front compartment). the bench seat has a bait/release/semi-dry storage and another compartment up in the fron, havent found anything to fill it up with yet 
i pole in 4 inches when on the cooler up front solo, and less with somebody on board. ultimate solo skiff!!!
caught a nice 30lb permit on the first day with the merc out in the bay...im in love!!!
tell me what ya think


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

heres a pic of that permit


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that's just plain cool! Congrats!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

What make of boat is that? Looks like a Johnsen skiff witha full deck that had for years.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very cool, makes me miss my old skiff even more.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Badass! Looks like a Johnsen skiff


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey! I think you were in one of my old spots. LOL I once fished (and guided) out of the Vista Linda marina on Big Pine Key.

Great looking boat and that photo really takes me back. I wasn't always an old man.

Thanks for posting and best regards,
Frank


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

This is great!  What more could you ask for?  

Congrats SnookNCranny, today you win!

have you had the boat in any rough water or chop?  Is it dry at all?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn fine catch there! I bet your heart was POUNDING while fighting that beast! That's a sweet lil skiff too. I think we'll need a bit more info on it.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

sweet skiff and beautiful permit.... fishing biscayne bay?


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

I can dig on that. Small hints make me think it is not a Johnsen however...

Steve


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I can dig on that. Small hints make me think it is not a Johnsen however...
> 
> Steve



You might be right.
The transom doesn't have the same flare as a johnsen.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> > I can dig on that. Small hints make me think it is not a Johnsen however...
> >
> > Steve
> 
> ...


And the actual flare on the gunnels is too wide, unless it was modified. I mean, at least for a 14 footer, not sure what the other sized hulls are like. 

Steve


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks tippy! ;D


He mentioned before it's a Flats Rats. Hardin083 said it's made by AAR Fiberglass.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1263407824

http://www.aarqualityfiberglass.com/cart2/product_info.php?cPath=55&products_id=356

Sweet boat either way.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Looks tippy!  ;D
> 
> 
> He mentioned before it's a Flats Rats. Hardin083 said it's made by AAR Fiberglass.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification! And yes, very slick boat either way.

Steve


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

super cool man!


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

> Very cool, makes me miss my old skiff even more.


You referring to the CLAYMONT? 
Cause the boys be SLYMING it weekly. 
LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!  best $2,500 I ever spent.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> > Very cool, makes me miss my old skiff even more.
> 
> 
> You referring to the CLAYMONT?
> ...


Yep thats the one, glad they boys are enjoying it.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

u guys r awesome!!!
i cant have 2 in the back at the same time or else ;D
i still dont know who makes it, but somebody forwarded the aar link and that looks like her 
so far pretty dry except for when i had the 15hp on it, gettn on plane in chop was impossible and almost sank her the first month crossing back in biscayne 
i picked it up from a friend thats twice my size, so it pretty much came with the stamp of approval 
like indiana jones, i must choose wisely...the days i go out and the size of person im fishing with ;D
thanks again folks!


----------

